

Ask HN: Real estate tech start up looking for a co-founder - nihaar

I am a YC alum (S'08) and am looking for a technical co-founder to work on a start up with myself and my business co-founder. The start up is in the real estate space, and has a very unique/compelling idea. We are based in SF and NYC. The product is already live and built on Django, MySQL, MongoDB. We are looking to speed up our development cycles and experiment with a few ideas to identify a monetization strategy and would like to bring another person to help us get there quicker.<p>Any suggestions on how we can go about finding a third technical co-founder?
======
rkalla
Posting on HN is a good start, enough folks potentially interested will see
this.

Have you tried asking folks at YC to put the buzz around the office? I have
heard a few of the Mixergy interviews where someone (or a group) was going
through the YC process, and mid-project either met someone or had an epiphany
and changed direction with their project. I only say that to mean that you
have a fertile environment of tech folks there that may be wanting to bite
into something else or have some ideas to meld into yours to spark something
exciting.

Other than that, SF and NYC have huge tech communities, it sounds lame, but
maybe put together some form of meetup and see if anyone stands out to you
guys? Like a tech in realestate to pitch your existing idea?

Not really sure, but it seems you'll have to come at this from the "organic"
angle. Monster.com likely won't get you the folks you want :)

~~~
nihaar
Couldn't agree more with the monster.com angle. We're also very hesitant to
reach out to outsourcing shops as a way to get tech resources as I'd much
rather find someone passionate about the business, close to home and smart
than just another contractor working thousands of miles away.

Ogranic is definitely the best approach and we need to maximize our exposure
to developers as much as we can. The meetup might be an idea worth trying.

I found this just googling around <http://www.techcofounder.com/>. Have you
heard of this before?

~~~
rkalla
nihaar,

I'm not familiar with that site, but it sounds like you are doing all the
right things.

------
token4
Thanks for the ideas, Rkalla.

I'm curious about general trends with tech entrepreneurship among recent
college grads and how it compares to the late '90s boom era. I wonder if we
were looking for a co-founder back in '98 with roughly the same requirements,
would it be easier or harder? The boom back then meant lots of folks were
getting into compsci/hacking but the bust now means there's _potentially_ a
larger jobless talent pool.

